# Mariya Abakumova



## Udet (Aug 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

She's a man, man.


----------



## Udet (Aug 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 29, 2008)

Man, she has bigger muscles than Conan....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Udet (Aug 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't mind a woman with some muscles, but not when they are bigger than mine


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, and I don't mean this as a dig specifically to this chick, but if I was a betting man, I suspect that 80% of olympians in strenght/stamina sports uses enhancing drugs. American, Russian, Chinese, French, German, you name the country.

Just look at the runners who competed. You don't get to looking like Mr. Olympia running around a godforsaken track. Some of those guys (and gals!!) had upper bodies to die for. Anyone who has done strength training knows how hard it is to bulk up like that. It is literally hours and hours in the gym. And not running.

Look at that second pic of the javelin thrower above. She's friggin' huge! And then here's some more.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. Look at Professional Bodybuilders, especially the Women. When they are not in heavy training for an event the loose much of thier muscletone pretty quickly. Then bulk up in the weeks/months prior to a big event.
Lastly, why is thay Guy in the top picture wearing a Bikini? Yikes!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

It does look like a Eunuch.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ..... why is that Guy in the top picture wearing a Bikini? Yikes!!!




I think a woman with a body like that is just plain *UGLY* !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

If I woke up next to that the morning after, I would have to question my mother if perhaps she was too overbearing in my younger years.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, she is frightening. 
Dara Torres, the 41 year old Olympic swimmer in the Black Bikini is a bit better. I've seen some of the workout she puts herself through in training and she is a beast. Most of us, even you young punk kids would probably be dead after one of her workouts. She swears she takes no enhancing drugs and from some of the stuff she does in workouts I'd tend to believe her.


----------



## Udet (Aug 29, 2008)

..


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)

Wellllll, she does look like she knows how to hold a pole.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> She swears she takes no enhancing drugs and from some of the stuff she does in workouts I'd tend to believe her.



I think that is the same quote from Lance Armstrong. And as God is my witness, that guy was using.

Well I vote for 'cause and effect' everytime. Sorry Buck, but I have a hard time buying it. Kinda like saying "you don't believe she has wings, because you should see some of the aerobatics she can perform".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Not saying she doesn't put her time in at the Gym and she is to be commended for that. But you know as well as I do many of these athletes use performance enhancing substances, both legal and illegal varieties to gain an advantage. I hate to think of what these chemicals do to some of them in the long run. 
I think it was on 20/20 a few months back where they were profiling some Russian female athletes that were given drugs, some un-known to them to enhance thier performance and they are now paying for it with constant pain and degenerated body parts. Terrible thing to live with for the sake of winning a prize.
I hope that's not the case with most of these athletes.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Only she knows for sure Matt. I'm just saying she does put in her reps and it certainly shows. If she's pumping herself full of drugs to get the effect shame on her.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2008)

Udet said:


> She is a *professional* athlete...this means that javelin throwing absorbs most of her daily life; an amateur is not likely to win a silver medal in an olympiad.




Sorry, old man. I, for one, am not impressed. I would *much* 
rather see a woman,,, about 5' 6", 120 lbs who fills a bikini nicely, than 
have all that ugly muscle. I just wonder when was the last time she
was in bed with a man.... Probably doesn't have time for *that* too
much time in the gym, you know....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

These two fill thier tops out well, but somehow I don't think this is what Charles had in mind Back to the Breaking News thread for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2008)

You know damn well they are all doping. If you look back at the 70s and 80s, they all admited to doping when they made all those damn world records. So now you have athletes today that "are not doping" but they are not just breaking the records set by the dopers, but shattering them.

They are all doping...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

OK Adler, I dare you to look this smiley faced cutie straight in the eye and tell her she is on steroids


----------



## JugBR (Aug 29, 2008)

shes the young sister of mr. t !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be more impressed when they have a Javeline catching competition at the Olympics! Last one standing wins the Gold, no medals for 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 29, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You know damn well they are all doping. If you look back at the 70s and 80s, they all admited to doping when they made all those damn world records. So now you have athletes today that "are not doping" but they are not just breaking the records set by the dopers, but shattering them.
> 
> They are all doping...



doping is allways one step ahead of antidoping.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 29, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> These two fill thier tops out well, but somehow I don't think this is what Charles had in mind Back to the Breaking News thread for me.



Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot ?!?  

They are not women, they are men ! *Yikes !*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> OK Adler, I dare you to look this smiley faced cutie straight in the eye and tell her she is on steroids



Her parents laced her Wheeties...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess your right, no one can be that up-beat and happy all the time without being on something.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)

.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I guess your right, no one can be that up-beat and happy all the time without being on something.



Chill the **** out! I am not being serious. You need to become more upbeat or get laid or something.


----------



## ANDYWOW (Aug 31, 2008)

I think shes beautiful myself...really hot, even for a Russian


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2008)

Which one Andy? Mariya? With those guns? I bet she kisses her biceps before she **** ** ***** *******!!


----------



## Ramirezzz (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys I hope you don't think that her outlook is representative for all Russian women


----------



## Udet (Aug 31, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Udet said:


> I am proud and delighted about Russia´s performance in the Beijing Olympics.
> 
> :



Udet what's with the interest in Russian women?  


{My GF is Russian, but she doesn't have biceps like that....}


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Udet said:


> Even for a Russian? Ok, ok, i had enough of this crap: this was supposed to be a sports sort of thread...but anyway...what do you mean with "even for a Russian"? Have you ever been there in the first place?
> 
> I´ve been to Canada you know, and since i see the flag there below your name i will assume you are canadian. Canada is *not match at all* against Russia when referring to women.




There are girls in Canada that are *just as good* as in Russia!!!
 
{And they originally came from Russia}


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Udet said:


> Bird...sports, sports! Congratulations though...a Russian girlfriend huh? Some good news for you.



VERY good!   


Have you been to Russia? 

The general level of fitness in the US Canada is pretty poor compared to Russia... {Sorry guys} Much rarer to see obese people over there compared to Canada US.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 1, 2008)

Udet said:


> Oh, and Ramirezz do not exaggerate things here; Mariya is not an ugly woman at all, the "problem" here is her body; if she weren´t the professional athlete she is, she´d be a hottie from head to toe.



well, there's no accounting for taste


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Udet said:


> Freebird...i wholeheartedly agree with you there. And yes...i have been to Russia many many times hehehe...
> 
> Ok, so here´s something for you to practice your russian, or if you have any trouble comprehending what the article says on Maria, then ask your girlfriend...it would work as a bond strenghtening venture between you and her!



Udet do you think she is pure "Russian"? Or some part lineage from Ukraine or one of the southern republics?


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 1, 2008)

freebird said:


> Udet do you think she is pure "Russian"? Or some part lineage from Ukraine or one of the southern republics?



I believe there's no such thing as "pure Russian"  There're about 200 ethnic groups in Russia , you know..


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> I believe there's no such thing as "pure Russian"  There're about 200 ethnic groups in Russia , you know..



If all grandparents are Russian? 

Well if the girl is blond/blue eyes, more likely to be Russian or from Baltics?

I had GF before, half Russian/half Armenian, she had dark hair, dark brown eyes...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> I believe there's no such thing as "pure Russian"  There're about 200 ethnic groups in Russia , you know..



aryan race russian, lolllll

russia is like brazil, here we see jewish and palestinians plaiyng cards in a chinese bakery. all brazilians.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 1, 2008)

freebird said:


> If all grandparents are Russian?
> 
> Well if the girl is blond/blue eyes, more likely to be Russian or from Baltics?
> 
> I had GF before, half Russian/half Armenian, she had dark hair, dark brown eyes...



Being a Russian to 80 %, I have dark hair and dark brown eyes as well  



> russia is like brazil, here we see jewish and palestinians plaiyng cards in a chinese bakery. all brazilians


that pretty sums it up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

No matter what, they never really had it easy, always one way or another had a rough history.....


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> Hey guys I hope you don't think that her outlook is representative for all Russian women



russian womans are so ugly ...  but planes are awesome !!!

look that su 37 super flanker:







or this mig 29:






btw dimitri when you guys will sell that su 27´s for us ? we are jealous of venezueala man, bloody hugo chavez !


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

The Flanker is deadly. I know. Because I think that would kill me. Maria I love you. Write me soon.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 2, 2008)

JugBR said:


> or this mig 29:


hey what's so special about her? I see dozens of such MiG-29s on the streets of Moscow every day  



> btw dimitri when you guys will sell that su 27´s for us ? we are jealous of venezueala man, bloody hugo chavez !



well just start building socialism as the Comandante does, and we'll support you with arms to effectively counter the neoliberal treat in the S America


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

well in fact brazil is government by a socialist president, but not like "el comandante" does, is more like a "lulismo", its a neoliberal socialism.  also we have the "pro-alchool" !






he goes to cuba and drinks a rum with fidel, then he goes to washignton and drinks a bourbon with bush, allways rotating, alchool is the fuel of future !



but serious, we needs a new plane, because our mirages are getting too old: others countries have them in museum, we have them in service !


----------



## Freebird (Sep 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> She's a man, man.



Oh you are being too critical Matt, she looks like a *normal women* in Udet's pic {post # 52}, just a little buff.


Perhaps you would prefer a woman with the figure of an actress?








Or a model?


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

kirstie alley, this woman was so hot !






that model isnt kate moss ? that one who is cocaine addict ? if true, it explains a lot about her looking in that pic...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2008)

Kirstie was very good looking in her day. Someone needs to buy that scrawny gal in the picture about a couple hamburgers. Way too skinny.



> Chill the **** out! I am not being serious. You need to become more upbeat or get laid or something.



Just came across this Adler, I too was just joking about Sahwn Johnson on steroids, I guess my sense of humour is not so obvious all the time.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

freebird said:


> Oh you are being too critical Matt, she looks like a *normal women* in Udet's pic {post # 52}, just a little buff.



Say what you wish. I would rather sleep with my neighbor's husband.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

She isn't great but when you consider some of the other "power" athletes around she is one of the better looking ones. For example:











and finally....


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

ate least in beijing brazil was very well represented by maureen higa maggi:











one of our *3* outstanding gold medals in beijing !!!



ate least she is winner and she is beautifull...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say "beautiful", but at least she looks like a woman.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I wouldn't say "beautiful", but at least she looks like a woman.



she will not race and jump with makeup. i like her i think is is beautifull, and have a delicious body.


----------



## Udet (Sep 3, 2008)

...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

her face is pretty


----------



## Udet (Sep 3, 2008)

...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 3, 2008)

Udet said:


> JugBr, the brazilian athlete there certainly has a more feminine body if compared with Maria´s, the substantial difference being their specialties: Maria requires a lot of power when competing since we are referring to throwing events. What does the brazilian girl do? From her looks its obvious she is either into jumping and/or running but certainly not throwing.
> 
> Now, if you want to talk about seriously good-looking athletes, it will be very difficult for you to find any girl that could possibly outmatch this outstanding remarkably superior case of nature´s best:




Wow! Who is that?


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

man i wont enter in the discussion who is more beautifull than who, but maureen is very beatifull too.


----------



## Udet (Sep 3, 2008)

...


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2008)

Udet

do we have a pic of Mariya's parents ? question being am interested if it is just plain genetics why her upper legs are so big, guys that's more than just working out, you gotta have the inerds from familie to put on those


----------



## Udet (Sep 3, 2008)

...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

Udet said:


> Bird, hello...
> 
> Are you bloody kidding me??
> 
> ...



she is beautifull man.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 3, 2008)

Udet said:


> Bird, hello...
> 
> Are you bloody kidding me??
> 
> ...



I don't get much time to watch TV, mostly get my news from satt radio. 8) 

Another brunette, aren't there any nice blonde Russians in the olympics?   

{My GF is a blue-eyed blonde BTW}


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

its better i shut up my mouth that time, rssss


----------



## Udet (Sep 3, 2008)

...


----------



## drgondog (Sep 3, 2008)

Udet said:


> Erich, i do not have any photos of her relatives. I agree with you here though; i had commented on her impressive quadriceps...and of course her genes play a large role in determining that body of hers and her physical capabilities.



I tried to send you a PM but your box is full. clean it out toad so people can communicate wit ya


----------



## mkloby (Sep 4, 2008)

Udet said:


> Erich, i do not have any photos of her relatives



Congratulations - you're not a homicidal stalker


----------



## Udet (Sep 4, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 4, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 4, 2008)

..


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

Probably get high just swapping spit with her.


----------



## Udet (Sep 4, 2008)

..


----------



## Udet (Sep 4, 2008)

...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

she is beautifull, the most attractive part of her body for me is her belly.

whatta belly !


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

look her forehead. maybe i need use glasses but i see she have "bone´s projections"(i dont know how its called in english) over the eyes. like a man.

in brazil we have a swimmer called rebeca gusmão that used testosterona as dopping to became more strong:











amazing diference, see her face ?


----------



## Udet (Sep 5, 2008)

..


----------



## Udet (Sep 5, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 5, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 5, 2008)

...


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 5, 2008)

Udet said:


> Yelena Isinbayeva, she took gold and also set a new world record in pole vault.



Hey Udet, I was sure you would mention her sooner or later as well  . She is a true Russian Tatarian beauty, both feminine and athletic at the same time


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

btw, fabiana muerer the brazilian athlete lost her stick in jump with stick competition....

stupid way to loose...

its jump with stick that you say ? im sure not !


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 5, 2008)

You guys crack me up.

She'd clinch up, snap your **** off, and bad mouth you for sniveling about the pain.

You guys watch too many cartoons.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> She'd clinch up, snap your **** off, and bad mouth you for sniveling about the pain.
> 
> You guys watch too many cartoons.



what you means ? serious i didnt understood a bit, just the **** off, but the rest...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jug, she's not my type. Would be like ****ing a medicine ball with a russian accent.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

Udet said:


> Hey Jug, take a look at this other video of Maria. She looks really good here. I do think you will have to rephrase... 8)
> 
> The video:
> 
> ...




udet, maybe i had looked her with some prejudice, i was wrong so, because unfortunelly high competition sports today arent just about health but also cheats and steroids. but its not everybody that go that way. 

we see a image of a strong girl and we think about steroids, testosterona, etc.. because too many had made that before. 

of course that brazilian swimmer is horrible, but she is a good example about what people *dont wanna do*. unfortunelly theres too many that follows her way even know the risks. she wasnt in beijing and thats whats matter, you cant allways win cheating.

of course, its also har to me criticize a russian athletes because, how many gold won russia, how many brazil ? we won 3(!!!!) they won much more because they have a strong sports culture, it came from a long time, its a very eficient structure and we should learn with that.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Jug, she's not my type. Would be like ****ing a medicine ball with a russian accent.



now i understood !


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 5, 2008)

JugBR said:


> now i understood !



Glad I cleared that up for you.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Sep 5, 2008)

JugBR said:


> they won much more because they have a strong sports culture



yes, for sure! (while writing that and lighting another cigarette at the same time   )


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

..


----------



## JugBR (Sep 6, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> yes, for sure! (while writing that and lighting another cigarette at the same time   )



quit that sucker !!!

you and me, two suckers !!!

(_;_;_;_(_______________|||~*

at least i had quit the "jamaican", but still on phillip morris...


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 6, 2008)

i think you are in love for her udet !


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

...


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 6, 2008)

Udet said:


> Hello?? Anybody in here?...Mariya´s specialty is JAVELIN THROW as you may have noticed...and not some spring break wet t-shirt air head contest.
> 
> She is a *professional* athlete...this means that javelin throwing absorbs most of her daily life; an amateur is not likely to win a silver medal in an Olympiad.
> 
> ...



Hey, Udet, glad to have you back; I was wondering where you'd gotten to.

Yes, very impressive; and, in her own way, very sexy. My sister is a big-time triathlete living down in SoCal, so I'm familiar with this. She's not MY type of woman (especially since she's my sister!), but I can see how some guys might appreciate a chick with muscles. However, I personally would rather not get involved with any woman who can kick my a**.


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

...


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 6, 2008)

Udet said:


> Interesting thing about your sister. Does she have any international experience in her specialty?



No, no international experience that I know of. She tends to compete strictly in California; she claims her biggest accomplishment was swimming the San Francisco Bay from Alcatraz to the city of San Francisco without cramping up. Her latest "claim to fame" is as a spokesmodel in a full-page add in the current issue of Triathlete magazine; I've got a hotlink to it somewhere. She pretty much trains for Ironman competitions whenever she's not working, she's that serious about it. I'm lucky if I can run around the block without keeling over!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 6, 2008)

Udet said:


> Hey Jug did you notice my response to your question?
> 
> The competition is the POLE VAULT, and certainly not the jump with stick. 8)
> 
> ...





this belly is a madness isnt ?


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

..


----------



## JugBR (Sep 6, 2008)

wonderfull shots udet !


----------



## Udet (Sep 6, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 7, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 8, 2008)

...


----------



## Udet (Sep 8, 2008)

..


----------



## Udet (Sep 8, 2008)

...


----------

